# Kittens are 12 days old -- What I've learned.



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

1) That a nursing cat eats a MASSIVE PILE of food. She is eating two cans of food at a time, and goes through about 6 cans a day. She is ravenous... and not one bit nice about it. Don't feed her when she wants it *bite*, don't get out of the way fast enough after you've dumped it. *bite*

2) Very small kittens can make alot of noise. If she is bathing them or what not, they complain and complain loudley. They could give the noisiest baby that I have ever heard a run for it's money.

3) Them things stink! It's not the kitties themselves that stink but rather the little lair that she built that they were born in. I have tried to clean it out some, but she is not a cat to trifle with. Oreo sees me messing around in her kittie den, and we're in for some trouble. She does allow me to handle them now, and I've gotten them all individually photographed, which I will upload soon.

4) 12 day old kittens have claws and know how to use them. One of the male kittens that looks just like Oreo, has a real bad attitude. I have named him Tyson, after Iron Mike because he is pretty much a belligerent butthole so far. He hisses and scratches at you anytime you are near him. One of the ladies that wants a kitten came to visit and made the mistake of picking him up. I told her not to let him near her face but noooooooo.

*hiss* *SWAT* "Oooooooooooooooow!"


----------



## bill (May 8, 2003)

id like to see you give tyson a bath like tiber gets his


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Haha... sounds like you have your hands full there with those fiesty furballs!  Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

hehe i've got swatted a few times in the begginging with tiber  first we did it in a small tub becuase he was so small, but then i just took him in the large shower with me up stairs, and although that was a little better, i had a huge claw mark on my back! its all about persistance! (and trimming his claws before the shower!) 

just keep at it Russ  they'll warm up to ya!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

lol


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

They are now 33 days old and increasingly hard to contain. They're very cunning escape artists, and surprisingly fast for their age. Oreo, their momma has stopped fussing over them. Before she would run to them whenever they cried, now she runs away. Also she has stopped beaming proudly when visitors admire her kittens. Now she just becomes jealous and demands the attention. If they dare interupt they get a swift smack upside the head and a warning growl.

They're litter trained though. I put a pan of litter in with them and viola they started using it. They weren't all on the same page right off the bat though. Some of them used it for it's intended purpose, while others used it as a fun place to play.

They're still nursing though. I have a feeling they will start eating any day though. They are fat little suckers that are growing at an astounding rate. They are by far the biggest kittens I have ever seen at this age.


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

in a couple of weeks you should start soaking some kitten food in water (or milk) and try to get them to eat it, will help ween them off their mum


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Thats really neat! I couldn't imagine how fun it would be to visit your place. HAHA. Anyway congrats on the healthy kittens and everything. Sounds like the Mom is jealous and starting to try and get them to get more independant. Have a good day! 

- Randy


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Russ,
At 4 weeks old you can start mixing some chicken with chicken broth baby food make sure it does not have garlic or garlic powder in it and you can mix that with the dry kitten kibble. Then a week or two later you can just put down the kitten kibble. At 6-8 weeks they can be brought in for their first set of shots and deworming.


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

Well, I switched Oreo over to a mixture of Purina Kitten Chow, and Purina canned cat food; Ocean White Fish being her overwhelming favorite. Anyways, the kittens have said to heck with the softened kitten chow and gone for mommas big bowl, which makes her extremely unhappy. A few of the kittens are none to friendly about their eating habits too. The one I call Tyson will take a whack at anyone that comes close, including his mother that is 5 times his size


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Boy, sounds like you've got a handful! Enjoy them while they're young though, they grow up _sooooo_ fast!


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

noooooo doubt. Just a few weeks ago they could barely walk and slept all the time, now they can run around all day and night without rest, open things with their paws, and I swear one of them wants to borrow my car.

I'm worried about Oreo though. They've been weened for over a week and she is still losing weight. She's like skin and bones and she eats five cans of wet cat food a day and at least two cups of dry food. She is drinking an awful lot of water too... I'd say she puts away five or six cups a day. She was a healthy beautiful cat before these babies and now she is just skin and bones. I'm going to take her to the vet.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, nursing does seem to take alot out of them. At first it sounded like she was wormy, but the drinking excessive amounts of water is a serious sign. Good Idea taking her to the vet


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Russ, I live near Pittsburgh, and I can't sleep for all the racket your kittens are making! :wink: 

Little Tyson sounds like a real character! He'll be the Alpha cat wherever he goes. Remember, after mother has weaned them, even if she gives them a little swat, the babes still need her guidance and their littermates. Don't let anyone coax you into letting them go too young. 

I would have mother cat checked too, although many human mothers lose weight because the baby takes all the extra calories. You're better off making sure she's all right.


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

The vet gave Oreo a clean bill of health. She said that five kittens is a mighty load for a cat her size, so she is not surprised at all by the massive appetites and powerful thirst. She hydrated her by pumping some fluid under under skin, turning her into a hump back for a while. 

Other than that I have dropped back a little of dry food, gave her a little more wet, and have given her an egg each day. I didn't like the egg idea as she already has a bad gas problem, and my hunch was right... It got much worse. She's looking much better though and her health is more important than the God awful stench she creates sometimes.

The kittens are all insane. They are running around like they own the place, and getting into everything. They get underfoot so much that I worry every time I take a step.

They took the the litter right away. It just came natural to them! The problem is that even though they know that the litter is a good place for them to go, they don't know that going elsewhere is bad. They seem to have a fetish for paper... If you leave paper on the floor it is going to get peed upon. It doesn't matter how big or small the paper is, if it is on the floor it is fair game.

Oreo plays with the kittens alot. The problem is that she is a real ruffian. Some of them are absolutely terrified of her sometimes. She hides behind things and pounces on them, and if they dare run she gives them a head start then guns them down from behind. I think one day soon they will all gang up on her and give her a severe butt whoppin.

They are seven weeks old as of yesterday. Although they are eating dry food and using the litter box fairly well, they are still nursing a bit. Every time Oreo lays down, and does not seem to be in the mood to rough them up they are all over her little cat teets. Some of the people who want them are getting very impatient and sort of mean about it. I am uncertain that they are ready to go, and I have been told by an accomplished breeder that they are not. He told me to give them at least another week or two, and ideally to hold them another 5 weeks until they are 12 weeks old.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The breeder is right, Russ. They should not leave until 12 weeks. You will soon see Oreo lying on her tummy when the kittens want to nurse. Ny mother cat used to lie on the top of the sofa, and one determined little momma's boy insisted on nursing. He crept far enough under her to grab hold, and would fall asleep holding on! It was a funny sight, because he was hanging down the front of the sofa, fast asleep! A bit funny, a bit heartwarming, a bit sad....

Mother is teaching them when she plays "catchers" with them, even if she gives them a swat on occasion. The littermates are teaching each other, too, and if they leave too soon, they will miss a lot of teaching, cuddling, and "how to be a cat." Some go through trauma when separated too soon.. Responsible breeders suggest 12 weeks. The CFA suggests 12-14 weeks. Hold your ground!

They are so much fun, aren't they?


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

They are loads of fun until one runs up your bare leg. They are climbing everything! They are climbing things that I thought couldn't be climbed... I saw one run a good 8 feet up a paneled wall this morning!

They also seem to have teamed up to tip the garbage can over in the night. It was full of freshly shredded paper so they scattered it everywhere, and of course PEED upon it. No I have to pick up pee soaked shredded paper! 

I just noticed the behavior you spoke of Jeanie. Oreo was laying on her tummy and the kittens tried to knock her over. She growled and bit two of them on the scruff of the neck until they gave up and left. Maybe she is finally going to stop nursing them.

I am going to hold my ground too. Unfortunately that means I may have to find new homes for two of them, but I want them in the best homes possible, and to be the best cats they can be.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Who would have thought we could relate to a tree, with little needle claws digging in? Or a launching pad? That continues until they are big enough and coordinated enough to get up on our laps in one leap. When people say their cats walk all over them, we can relate! Sometimes we're just obstacles that have to be crossed in order that one kitten can catch his littermate! They are amazing little athletes, little fur wrapped miracles designed to bring joy! There is nothing else quite as innocent and mischievous-- all wrapped in the same package. :)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Russ,

I can't believe 2 people said they won't wait to take the kittens. That is rediculous. It is probably for the better because they seem to just want the cat, not what's best for it. I hope you can find great homes for the 2 kitties!


----------



## desufnoc (Jul 13, 2003)

tanyuh said:


> Russ,
> 
> I can't believe 2 people said they won't wait to take the kittens. That is rediculous. It is probably for the better because they seem to just want the cat, not what's best for it. I hope you can find great homes for the 2 kitties!


I couldn't have said it better myself. Especially if you've told them, it's not good for them to leave so early and they are still impatient about it. Better off for the kittens that they don't go to impatient owners.


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

One seems to have backed out. The other came in and saw that they are still chasing tails and trying to nurse and agreed that they aren't ready yet.

Yesterday Oreo started to become very food agressive. Three of the kittens back down from her, but two of them are willing to fight over it. I can't believe that they just instictively fight over food at 8 weeks of age. Tyson just sort of forces his way in and growls back at her, but the one I call Lord Vader is not the least bit hesitant to employ some kitty violence to get his way. He laid his ears back and traded blows with momma this morning. He didn't really fare that badly either, but she still ran him off in the end.

I'm not sure if that's part of their learning process or not though. I want to interfere when that happens so that they don't get hurt, but then again it seems to be natural to them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Every cat is different, but Oreo is definitely breaking their dependence on her. I have seen mother cats do this. I have never seen any harm done, but if I got worried, I called the adult cat's name in a loud tone of voice. Like you, it worried me. However, within minutes, Mother is usually bathing them or allowing them to play with her tail. Isn't it amazing to see their personalities shining through at such a young age? I'm sure you are feeding them separately from Oreo, but like us, they think the grass is greener on the other side of the street!


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

Yes, I have been feeding them seperately, as she would quickly wolf down her food then go after theirs. Now it is the other way around. They eat all of theirs them bumrush her. I am still giving her a lot of wet food on top of her cat chow as she is still very very thin.

Sometimes I think she carries it a bit too far, as they are so small compared to her. Today I witnessed something that sort of made sense though. Five kittens can and will pull her down. They took her down today and she fought very very hard to try and fend them off. They were tennacious and the only way she was able to thwart their efforts was to jump on top of a seven foot high steel shelf where they couldn't follow.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have seen mother cat walking away with one or two kittens hanging on for dear life! They would nurse indefinitely, I believe.  My guess is that she is using tough love to teach them independence, but I would keep my eyes opened anyway--if for no other reason then to feel safer about it. I have never had a mother cat harm a kitten, myself.

Are you increasing the amount of their food as they grow? I like to see my babies, pups or kittens, leave a little bit to make sure they're getting enough. You can leave some dry food out for them all day now also. They're growing and need the extra calories.


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

Well they've now reached 11 weeks and the lazy little fellas are still trying to nurse! Most of the time they are met with a heavy swat from mom, but sometimes she lays down and allows it!

These things eat a ton! I cannot believe how much they eat. I put down three big bowls of food each night and the next day they are gone. To make matters worse, they once ate nearly five pounds of dry food overnight. How can five little kittens and one scrawny cat eat so much? It boggles the mind how much food they eat. I've had to break up several food riots that have broken out between the little porkers! They are fat too... Rotund little fur balls that run constantly. I don't think they've slept since week nine!

Thursday is the day though. My neighbor just got rid of ten kittens (two weeks too early, I might add) with an add in the newspaper. It seems the demand for kittens is high so hopefully I can place these ones with nooooo problem.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Russ, Were you feeding those little piggies----um- er, I mean kittens kitten food? They will eat less, but it has the nourishment they need. I know what you mean about kittens. I get the Pgh. Post Gazette on Sundays. Please don't offer them free, however. I think you know that's how people get kittens to sell for research and for snake food. Charge at least what you pay for vet bills and shots, etc. 

It's funny to see those big cows trying to nurse. Mother is then wall to wall kittens! I'm sure your house is wild!


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Please don't offer them free, however. I think you know that's how people get kittens to sell for research and for snake food.


 :shock: 

The thought never occured to me.

:shock: 

I'd just totally freak out if I found out someone was doing that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The newspapers warn against that kind of ad --for those reasons. Very sad to think of.


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> The newspapers warn against that kind of ad --for those reasons. Very sad to think of.


Very very sad.

My cousin is a bigtime snake enthusiast and I asked him if he knew anyone that would do such a thing. He was pretty shocked too... He says only a psychopath would do such a thing as a kitten would surely mess their snake up in short order. He has a ball python, and he won't even feed it a rabbit because of their fighting prowess, let alone a kitten. He said he is almost positive that it would be the snakes last meal, as the kitten would surely injure it's eyes and scratch it's face up enough that it would never eat again.

Sick people out there... they probably hurt the kittens before feeding the snake.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I learned about the research from the newspapers themselves. But I learned about the snake food from a professor with a doctorate in psychology, who is an authority on behavior. I was shocked, but she's the expert.


----------

